# Need help with internal card reader



## mrsketchy (May 15, 2007)

I have just acquired an internal card reader and I'm having some difficulty getting it to work. Any help would be awesome.

Turning the computer on with the card reader attached, causes it to hang when it gets to checking the RAM (before it even thinks about what drive to boot from, and therefore presumably also not windows-related). With the card reader removed, it boots as normal.

If I allow windows to start up, and then attach the card reader, it works perfectly. Oviously this is not very practical to keep doing with an internal device though.

I have the latest bios already (though this is a very old motherboard) and have toyed with any obviously USB related settings, but the only one which get's the computer to boot it the "disable USB" option.

Any help with this would be very greaty appreciated

os; Windows XP
motherboard; Asus K7V
card reader; Alcor Micro AU6368 or AU6362 (not sure which)


----------



## steevej (May 15, 2007)

This is caused by a conflict of IRQ, DMA or address-space required by the card, but already in-use or 'taken' by another device.
To fix: 
1. Power down your computer, install the card and reStart in 'Safe Mode"
(Press and hold F8 key when the screen clears and the Win logo appears)
2. Go into Device manager (Rt click My Computer, then "Manage", then "Devices") and locate and delete (Highlight and hit delete key) any devices that have Yellow ? or Red X, then close out and reboot 
3. Windows will boot and (re) find and install all your devices in order and sequence not to cause conflict with each other and to share IRQ, DMA or Address space if needed.
If Win asks you for drivers, simply type in c:\winnt\inf or c:\winnt\system32\drivers and hit Return. \Windows may also used for System files dep. on OS

After 3-4 reboots during the process, everything should be kosher again and your card safely installed and working too.


----------



## mrsketchy (May 15, 2007)

thanks for the suggestion, but...

I can't restart in safe mode or any other with the card reader installed - it doesn't get past the memory check - I can't even access the bios or skip the check without removing it.

If I re-attach the card reader as soon as the memory check is done, it will continue to load windows. At this point, there are no errors - if I look in device manager there are no ?'s or X's. There are no conflicts reported for IRQ or DMA. I can uninstall the USB mass storage anyway (ie. card reader) and attempt a restart, but this doesn't seem to help anything.

I can't personally believe the problem has anything at all to do with windows, as the boot process hangs so early.

_*please*_ help!!!


----------



## steevej (May 15, 2007)

I am certain I could figure it out - had I the access to the reader and your PC, but why not take it back for refund or exchange and try another. Here's a thought... Install the software for the reader, shutdown, install the reader, reboot and see if that works.
Also boot normally and type msconfig at the RUN prompt. It will show you all kinds of info for your PC. Delete those in the startup tab that look like trouble (you can always run them again) 
Lastly, type WinMSD at run, and walk thru your config for Hardware, USB in particular and see if there is another, 'invisible' device that is holding up the show. It may be that Win sees your reader as something else and chokes trying to install the wrong support for it. I'd love to play with this (it is how I learn and get better) but if you have neither the patience, desire or time.. go get another (diff mfg) one. - Oh, and it 'could' be that the USB connector or socket is bad or has ghost turds (fuzz balls) tamped way down inside that prevent proper initialization of the device... or it 'could' be just plain bad ?


----------



## Vaughns (Apr 1, 2008)

mrsketchy said:


> I have just acquired an internal card reader and I'm having some difficulty getting it to work. Any help would be awesome.
> 
> Turning the computer on with the card reader attached, causes it to hang when it gets to checking the RAM (before it even thinks about what drive to boot from, and therefore presumably also not windows-related). With the card reader removed, it boots as normal.
> 
> ...


Driversguide has a driver that does work this is it's name UCR-61S2B_v19e2.zip.


----------

